

Dutch engineer builds wings, flies like a bird - Sandman
http://humanbirdwings.net/

======
spobo
On tweakers.net ([http://tweakers.net/nieuws/80793/nederlander-gebruikt-wii-
en...](http://tweakers.net/nieuws/80793/nederlander-gebruikt-wii-en-
smartphone-voor-ornithopter.html)) (a very big tech-site based in the
netherlands) there is a pretty large consensus that it is a hoax.

But to think that they were able to fool so many people is pretty amazing.

------
Sword_Monkey
The video of the flight just screams fake, it's like the uncanny valley
feeling. You just know something is wrong with what you're watching. Almost
there though, all very elaborate.

~~~
dazzawazza
For me it's the 'inspirational' music.

If he really has the power to weight ratio of a bird, which I doubt as he
doesn't have hollow bones and chest muscles that are half the volume of his
torso, he wouldn't need to ridiculous music to sell his dream.

------
Sandman
It turns out that this is a hoax. I feel like an idiot now, I wish there was a
way to delete this submission.

